# Angel Question



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

How big are angels when they usually start pairing up


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

2 to three inches body size


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It is usually more related to age than size, but on average the size mentioned is probably the average.


----------

